# Ephedrine is rough



## Blackbird (Feb 23, 2005)

Man I'm having a rough time with this shit.  I've been on it since saturday and have gotten used to the up feeling,  but  the mood swings are nasty.  I wasn't like this on test, I was pretty mellow actually.  The worst part is the feeling like I'm coming down off something.  I had a lot of fun in my 20's with pills and powders and that is what it reminds me of.  I have also cut my calorie intake in half, that can't be helping either.  Well I'll ride it out for another week and a half, God willing.  Anyone else experience this?


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 24, 2005)

How much are you taking each dose?
I've never had that problem.


----------



## Blackbird (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm taking 50mgs 2x ed.  I didn't even make it thru my workout tonight.  Started feeling dizzy.  I'm going to check my bp.  I'm betting it is low.


----------



## Bizarro (Feb 24, 2005)

Yeah, I think ephedra is relatively benign.  Are you accoustomed to high doses of caffeine?  Do you drink coffee, etc?  It may not be the ephedra...


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 24, 2005)

Blackbird said:
			
		

> I'm taking 50mgs 2x ed.  I didn't even make it thru my workout tonight.  Started feeling dizzy.  I'm going to check my bp.  I'm betting it is low.


I only take 25mg per dose. It is plenty. Remember, taking too much is what causes problems, even with conditioned athletes. Ephedrine is some powerful stuff.


----------

